# Carlos Gardel: Por una cabeza



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

original version:






others...


















Many different versions of this awesome song...the last two are very classical...

El día que me quieras:

original version:


















Do you want to know a bit more about the great Carlos Gardel?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Gardel

Beatiful music lasts forever.

Martin, Argentinian...as Carlos Gardel (even if he was born in France)

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Daniel Barenboim playing Carlos Gardel....






Martin again


----------

